# Rigid Model R2900 Router Combo and Ryobi Model A25RT02 Router table



## bigdave720 (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. Brand new member and very new to woodworking so please be gentle!!

I purchased the combo above and am having a problem mounting the router to the table. I removed the router's base plate. I removed the mounting plate from the table and properly matched up the mounting holes (had to drill out the hole for the above table adjustment tool) and attached with the screws that came with the table as per table instructions. When I went to install the router/plate combo into the table the handles on the router are too close to the surface of the router plate to be able to mount it to the table since they are wider than the table insert plate and the MDF table top is too thick to accommodate the handles. This probably doesn't make any sense . . . . . when I go to mount the plate to the table the handles on the router keep me from being able to properly align and seat the plate in the router table top. 

I've even gone so far as trying to remove the handles since I plan to leave the router mounted to the table but the plugs in the handles that cover the set screw that holds the handles on to the router are apparently glued in place or something. It will apparently take destroying the plugs to be able to get them out. The parts list/diagram shows the plugs are just there to cover the screws so they're not really necessary but I really hate to have to tear up something on a brand new router. 

Any ideas on either removing the handles or anything else would be GREATLY appreciated!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Dave,
Judging from this parts diagram for the Rigid 29301, which resembles the handle assembly for the 2900, the plug has a small indent on the top to accomodate removal. I'm guessing insertion of a small flat blade screw driver is what's necesary.

If that doesn't get it (I have dealt with these press fit cosmetic plugs and they can be difficult), you could drill a hole, insert a screw, and pull the plug out with the screw. If the plug is destroyed in the process, replacements cost less than a dollar. Good luck with the handle removal.


----------



## bigdave720 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response Lance. I think the little slots in the plugs are for looks or else they've glued the plugs in place. I've tried the screwdriver and all it seems to accomplish is tearing up the plug. I'll have to take the drill to it I suppose. Not too big a deal though. It'll just be a cosmetic thing but it is new so I'd hoped not to have to do that. Oh well . . . . . .


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello*



bigdave720 said:


> Hi everyone. Brand new member and very new to woodworking so please be gentle!!
> 
> I purchased the combo above and am having a problem mounting the router to the table. I removed the router's base plate. I removed the mounting plate from the table and properly matched up the mounting holes (had to drill out the hole for the above table adjustment tool) and attached with the screws that came with the table as per table instructions. When I went to install the router/plate combo into the table the handles on the router are too close to the surface of the router plate to be able to mount it to the table since they are wider than the table insert plate and the MDF table top is too thick to accommodate the handles. This probably doesn't make any sense . . . . . when I go to mount the plate to the table the handles on the router keep me from being able to properly align and seat the plate in the router table top.
> 
> ...


Welcome , We are happy to have new people here, That is the way we all came. No one was ever born with all this knowledge in tact. , so welcome! I am not sure how the screw plates are held, I would think that there is a ring on the cap that is pushed into the hole to hold it there. I would try a very small straight slot screwdriver, and work it around the screw with the tip just below the surface. Work it around, and tip the screwdriver to the outside of the plug. It may be that there is something under the cap that helps make it solid. Someone else who has the Rigid router will be able to give more info. In a little while, w=you will be teaching us old timers new things  :nhl_checking:


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

bigdave720 said:


> Hi everyone. Brand new member and very new to woodworking so please be gentle!!
> 
> I purchased the combo above and am having a problem mounting the router to the table. I removed the router's base plate. I removed the mounting plate from the table and properly matched up the mounting holes (had to drill out the hole for the above table adjustment tool) and attached with the screws that came with the table as per table instructions. When I went to install the router/plate combo into the table the handles on the router are too close to the surface of the router plate to be able to mount it to the table since they are wider than the table insert plate and the MDF table top is too thick to accommodate the handles. This probably doesn't make any sense . . . . . when I go to mount the plate to the table the handles on the router keep me from being able to properly align and seat the plate in the router table top.
> 
> ...


Dave. Please read your manual. I think I have the same router table, you need to hold the router under the plate in the table, attach the 3 screws. You can then level it with the leveling screws.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the 2930, same as 2900, I have no clue how to take that cover off. When this router will be installed in the table, how much room does the motor have to keep cool? I know when I mounted mine in my home made table I kept the motor in the open just so it would stay a little cooler. I know that doesn't help you. Is there anything that can be done to the table so as to accommodate the router base? As you can see mine is mounted in the router plate and even there I noticed there is not much room between the handle and the router plate. 

Hurry and greet a few folks and then you can post a pic of the problem, just a thought.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Jerry, Thats a nice table, Like the top! and good workmanship!  I just saw it for the first time, and i like it!


----------



## Ridgid Man (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello all, Finally married my Ridgid router to my Kreg, Woodpecker lift. Ready to rock or route now.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bigdave720 said:


> Hi everyone. Brand new member and very new to woodworking so please be gentle!!
> 
> I purchased the combo above and am having a problem mounting the router to the table. I removed the router's base plate. I removed the mounting plate from the table and properly matched up the mounting holes (had to drill out the hole for the above table adjustment tool) and attached with the screws that came with the table as per table instructions. When I went to install the router/plate combo into the table the handles on the router are too close to the surface of the router plate to be able to mount it to the table since they are wider than the table insert plate and the MDF table top is too thick to accommodate the handles. This probably doesn't make any sense . . . . . when I go to mount the plate to the table the handles on the router keep me from being able to properly align and seat the plate in the router table top.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with my Ridgid router so I gave up and bought a Milwaukee 5616-20 2 1/4 HP VS router which is perfect for a router table. The motor is sealed off in such a way so dust can't enter the motor and the handles don't get in the way and it can also be adjusted from the top of the table. All in all an excellent router table router short of spending a ridiculous sum of money for a router raiser.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*I've got the 29302, same as Jerry's, but I haven't had the need to take the handles off either. *


----------



## Ridgid Man (Apr 7, 2011)

Hope you have your handles off by now but months ago I drilled a small hole in the plug, inserted a screw and was able to pull the plugs right out. Really minamal damage to the plug.


----------



## freddy84 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi everyone my name is fred,my router experiance has been mostly confined to making 
long case clock cases and regulater clock cases,but i am interested in what the rest of you make, I have thought of trying to make wooden clock gears, have any of you tried making them with a settup that you have made.
i expect someone has somewhere as there are some clever woodworkers out there somewhere. thanks fredd84


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

freddy84 said:


> Hi everyone my name is fred,my router experiance has been mostly confined to making
> long case clock cases and regulater clock cases,but i am interested in what the rest of you make, I have thought of trying to make wooden clock gears, have any of you tried making them with a settup that you have made.
> i expect someone has somewhere as there are some clever woodworkers out there somewhere. thanks fredd84


Welcome to the forum, Fred.

try this site: Gear template generator

Also: Making wooden gears.wmv - YouTube


----------

